# Craigslist Ferret Nation



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Someone near me is selling a ferret nation cage but they want $300 which is obviously outrageous. Do you think I could get them down less? $300 is twice what it would cost new.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Probably not. Those type of people are outrageous. Most items are agreed to lose about 50% of value once used. At least 25%...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just wanted to add that I just got a DCN for $220 with two-day shipping off amazon. There was another site I considered, PetStreetMall http://www.petstreetmall.com/Critter-Nation-Cage/8515/3521/details.html but had BBB complaints from three years back (no recent).


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks nanashi unfortunately that is just a little out of my price range right now. I found a ferret mansion for a good deal but I don't know if their good cages.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The UK cage or by Marshall? It has better reviews than the Feisty Ferret, and I would've gotten it if it had been cheaper than my FF was.

Here's the worst reviews: http://www.amazon.com/Marshall-Fold...?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addTwoStar&showViewpoints=0 http://www.amazon.com/Marshall-Fold...e=UTF8&filterBy=addThreeStar&showViewpoints=0


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Ya the Marshall one it is selling on cl for $75 which is pretty good. I love that it has a pan on the bottom but the doors are not huge I guess they are about martin cage size. I might be able to afford a dfn or scn just depending on how much $$ I have. But for the price and the fact that it folds is nice.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sure you've seen these...
http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/4053162137.html <---!!! Critter Nation?
http://houston.craigslist.org/for/4067572061.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/fod/4060257056.html
http://collegestation.craigslist.org/for/4096940441.html
http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/4100015642.html

This looks interesting? If you are a DIYer http://austin.craigslist.org/mat/4063069255.html


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks some of those are just a hair far away but I did see a few of them. The critter nation is actually a very rusted ferret nation. I don't mind a project if I still lived in a house but now I live in an apartment no room for diy lol. Thanks so much this is the listing I found. http://austin.craigslist.org/fuo/4097837055.html

I would be willing to go as far as San Antonio for the right cage.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/4063648707.html maybe?


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

For the price I would rather just get a Ferret Nation new. $150 would definitely be the top of my budget. It looks a little unsturdy but I could be wrong.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

What about a martins?
There rat cages are a bit pricey for me but these seem nice depending on your rat size.
http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/ferret/
http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/sugar/


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry I am being difficult lol it would cost me an arm and a leg to get one of decent size and the door is rather small.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha it's fine.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Someone is apparently coming to pick up the ferret mansion but they will let me know if they don't.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/4110097096.html


http://austin.craigslist.org/for/4109528065.html is this the one you found? it comes with some stuff. I would throw a $150 offer, explaining the cage retails for $200 online new.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I sent them an email saying that you can get the cage for $125 plus shipping what was their best price. Thanks I didn't see that second one. I put my feisty ferret up for $80 we will see.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope it works out!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I contacted the one in San Antonio its been sold.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wish people would take their ads down.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Me too I contacted one lady she wants $200 for her fn and I told her that they are going for less new she doesn't believe me I don't think lol. Do you think someone would buy a ff for $80?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I paid $100 for mine.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with that lady or just send her this and a farewell http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752837&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Ya I sent her the link and said thank you for your time. People are special and nobody can help that you over paid.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She might even come back with another offer.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

She did actually of $150 but still kind of high for a used ferret nation.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

someone already wants to buy my cage


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

OK so ferret nations on pet smart.com appear to be sold out and unless I can find one in store this is no longer an option. A person close by has one for $150 and it comes with a ton of stuff.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I had this problem, it seems an on and off issue. Call the number (1 800) and place an order?


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I ordered a SCN yesterday I am excited!!! Whoo!! It was cheaper for the scn then the dfn and I wasn't sure about the bar spacing as my mom doesn't ever want to see hardware cloth again and if I ever get more babies then it's already ready to go.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Did you sell your cage too?


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep


----------

